# convertor honeycomb question



## jjohio (Aug 7, 2011)

how small do these need to be busted up for aqua regia to strip the pt?...I cant believe it has to be milled to powder???


----------



## rusty (Aug 7, 2011)

jjohio said:


> how small do these need to be busted up for aqua regia to strip the pt?...I cant believe it has to be milled to powder???



Looking at the comb under a microscope you will see millions of nooks and crannies for each air bubble trapped within these nooks your leach is not going reach the precious metals wash coat your after.

Another reason to mill is that it take much less acids to cover powder than broken comb.

Regards
Rusty


----------

